# Issue with Bolt Setup



## sauerwald (Oct 21, 2009)

I recently purchased a BOLT VOX 1TB. My current system at home has Comcast for both internet and cable TV - I distribute internet through the house with MOCA and have a TIVO Roamio OTA in the basement, and a TIVO HD in the living-room - all that works fine. I bought the BOLT to replace the TIVO HD. I want to connect the BOLT to the system with the MOCA network, so I should just need to connect the MOCA cable and power to the BOLT, and HDMI to the TV. When I go through the guided setup, it Gets to the page 'Getting Setup Info' where it completes Preparing, Connecting, Getting Info, Disconnecting, and Loading Info. When it gets to the Verifying step, it fails and gives a message (Could not verify info), and going to the next page it says 'Connection Problem', and has an error code S308 - and a phone number to call. I called the number where the person walked me through the setup until I got to the same place - I was then put on hold for a while, and when she came back she said that this was a known problem, and they would send me an e-mail with a fix in 7-10 business days - which sounded like they were just kicking the can down the road.

Does anybody here know what the S308 code means?


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

sauerwald said:


> Does anybody here know what the S308 code means?


Can't complete guided setup (S308)

But there is Google too.

I hear a can being kicked also.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Have you tried temporarily moving the new BOLT to a location where you could connect it via Ethernet, just to see if it helps get through the initial setup? (Audio not required.)

(p.s. Or even a wireless connection, for that matter.)


----------



## sauerwald (Oct 21, 2009)

Yes KrKaufman - I've tried both a hard ethernet connection and WiFi - in both cases it gives me the same error, in the same place. I would think that if I had a connection issue, it would have not have completed the 'Getting setup Info' tasks.

I've found some of the TIVO error codes with Google, but not the S308 one... Many of the S series codes seem to relate to issues with the account, so I am wondering if Tivo just hasn't activated the box.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

sauerwald said:


> I've found some of the TIVO error codes with Google, but not the S308 one... Many of the S series codes seem to relate to issues with the account, so I am wondering if Tivo just hasn't activated the box.


As for activation, check www.tivo.com for the status.

I found a lot of answers to "TiVo S308", but most were not helpful.


----------



## sauerwald (Oct 21, 2009)

It seems to have been an issue with activation. I bought the BOLT from TIVO, along with lifetime service. 
The website had that device listed as being active, but when I called TIVO support and asked them if they could confirm that it was active, they came back and told me to try setup again, and this time it worked.

I wish TIVO would publish a list of their error codes and what they mean.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

sauerwald said:


> I wish TIVO would publish a list of their error codes and what they mean.


Me too. Tell TiVo, I did -> http://advisors.tivo.com/wix/5/p2272893819.aspx


----------

